
Atlassian IPO - danhsh
http://www.smh.com.au/business/markets/software-giant-atlassian-files-us-ipo-papers-20150926-gjvqte.html
======
nness
> 'The best thing Atlassian could have done for the local sector would have
> been to list in Australia'

It is my understanding that, and in the layman's terms I understand it, the
Australian taxation system is not well suited for IPO's like this, as you are
taxed at the time you acquire the shares and again when you sell them.

Plus, an US IPO makes far more sense, given that Atlasssian's biggest clients
aren't in Australia.

Still, somewhat sad for Australia's tech industry.

------
scottm30
Good for them. Incredible success, all without a single salesperson.

I've often wondered, and I know HN can educate me on this - did Atlassian
create Agile or are they just big supporters of it?

~~~
broodbucket
They didn't create agile, but I'd say that their products are a large reason
why agile methodology caught on in mid-to-large businesses.

Companies are hearing about agile, and then Atlassian offers a series of
products that enable it, that work well together and are decently flexible.
I've been through some companies that are just wall-to-wall Atlassian
products.

